# Maximum amount in cash to Australia



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

One has to declare if bringing cash exceeds AUD10,000/-, is their any tax on extra amount if we bring in cash to Australia or any other restriction.

Thanks!


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

There is no tax on bringing cash, but you have to declare any amounts over $10,000.

It would be prudent to bring some as cash and some as drafts in your own name.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

each country has a limit on the amount you carry with you. it is better to transfer the money than carry cash with you, one it is not safe, two, you do attract customs attention. for Indian i think it is 5000 USD. Anything over that requires a lot of answers.. we were carrying 10,000 USD, the customs officials asked us how much money you are carrying, we told them 10,000 USD and the let us pass.. why get into unnecessary hassle


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

The limit is $10,000. You can bring in excess of this but have to declare it. It is strongly not recommended to bring in excess of $10,000 since you´ll be added to the list of suspected money launderers. Aussie officials are very tender on this topic.

The easiest way to bring in excess of this is buying fully refundable first class airtickets. It is not classified as a cash instrument. A 1st class airfare costs around $10,000 or even $20,000 if US is involved. Noone can say that you didn´t plan this flight. When in Australia then you just go to the airline office and ask for a full refund. Simple and unnoticable.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnfromoz said:


> The limit is $10,000. You can bring in excess of this but have to declare it. It is strongly not recommended to bring in excess of $10,000 since you´ll be added to the list of suspected money launderers. Aussie officials are very tender on this topic.
> 
> The easiest way to bring in excess of this is buying fully refundable first class airtickets. It is not classified as a cash instrument. A 1st class airfare costs around $10,000 or even $20,000 if US is involved. Noone can say that you didn´t plan this flight. When in Australia then you just go to the airline office and ask for a full refund. Simple and unnoticable.


Not a good idea, because you will get whacked with refund charges and the exchange rate involved.

Best way is to simply get a bank draft in your own name.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

twister292 said:


> Not a good idea, because you will get whacked with refund charges and the exchange rate involved.


There are absolutely no refund charges on an unrestricted 1st class fare. Been there and done that, so I know very well what I am talking about.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnfromoz said:


> There are absolutely no refund charges on an unrestricted 1st class fare. Been there and done that, so I know very well what I am talking about.


Not all airlines will actually sell you a first-class unrestricted fare. And because the OP is from Pakistan, there is no airline that operates a 1st-class fare to Pakistan...the highest fares you can get is probably a J-fare full-price business class.

And even with refunds, you WILL get absolutely smacked with exchange rates...airlines will never match the banks for electronic transactions, and neither are they obliged to. 

Moreover, even if you do manage to get the sum paid out by the airline in cash in Aus, it will be reported to the APRA/RBA anyway as a large cash transaction at both disbursal and then as a deposit in the bank.

A bank cheque is the safest method of taking large sums.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

twister292 said:


> Not all airlines will actually sell you a first-class unrestricted fare. And because the OP is from Pakistan, there is no airline that operates a 1st-class fare to Pakistan...the highest fares you can get is probably a J-fare full-price business class.
> 
> Moreover, even if you do manage to get the sum paid out by the airline in cash in Aus, it will be reported to the APRA/RBA anyway as a large cash transaction at both disbursal and then as a deposit in the bank.
> 
> A bank cheque is the safest method of taking large sums.



There is absolutely no need to buy a fare with Pakistan as a starting point. One can buy a BA or SQ fare in Pakistan for a flight SYD-JFK-SYD ($37,116) or LHR-SYD-LHR (£9594) etc. The airline will not refund the money in cash. It will make a deposit to the person´s bank account in Australia but this deposit will not be reported to the authorities as it is not a cash transaction. So, no unwanted attention from the authorities.

A bank cheque is considered a monetary instrument and is treated at the airport the same as cash, it needs to be reported.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Johnfromoz said:


> There is absolutely no need to buy a fare with Pakistan as a starting point. One can buy a BA or SQ fare in Pakistan for a flight SYD-JFK-SYD ($37,116) or LHR-SYD-LHR (£9594) etc. The airline will not refund the money in cash. It will make a deposit to the person´s bank account in Australia but this deposit will not be reported to the authorities as it is not a cash transaction. So, no unwanted attention from the authorities.
> 
> A bank cheque is considered a monetary instrument and is treated at the airport the same as cash, it needs to be reported.


What about Demand draft and Travelers cheque, are these also considered as monetary instrument(cash).


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

What about opening a bank account and depositing the amount before u leave?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnfromoz said:


> There is absolutely no need to buy a fare with Pakistan as a starting point. One can buy a BA or SQ fare in Pakistan for a flight SYD-JFK-SYD ($37,116) or LHR-SYD-LHR (£9594) etc. The airline will not refund the money in cash. It will make a deposit to the person´s bank account in Australia but this deposit will not be reported to the authorities as it is not a cash transaction. So, no unwanted attention from the authorities.
> 
> A bank cheque is considered a monetary instrument and is treated at the airport the same as cash, it needs to be reported.


Actually, it's not that simple. Pakistan has a lot of scrutiny for immigration/travel matters as well, and if a reservation SYD-JFK-SYD is made _from_ Pakistan, the agents cannot issue what's called an "O2B" (Ok-to-board) notice for the Pakistani authorities unless they see proof of right of entry for every sector on the ticket. The OP will have a visa to Australia, but if the reservation involves sectors like JFK or LHR, he will need to produce evidence of visas for these countries before the ticket can be issued. Without the internal "O2B" that accompanies flight reservations, agents cannot issue tickets from Pakistan.

Carrying bank cheques of substantial amounts is not usually a flag, because there is the underlying assumption that appropriate scrutiny was done by the issuer's bank. You only get get suspicion if you are carrying a ridiculous amount of _physical_ cash.



> What about Demand draft and Travelers cheque, are these also considered as monetary instrument(cash).


Yes they are monetary instruments. 



> What about opening a bank account and depositing the amount before u leave?


Perfectly plausible idea. Just check the rules for outbound remittances from Pakistan...you need permission from SBP for forex transactions if you dont have a USD account.

There is no need to be paranoid about transactions being reported to RBA/APRA...unless your money is dodgy, you dont have anything to be concerned about.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Actually, it's not that simple. Pakistan has a lot of scrutiny for immigration/travel matters as well, and if a reservation SYD-JFK-SYD is made _from_ Pakistan, the agents cannot issue what's called an "O2B" (Ok-to-board) notice for the Pakistani authorities unless they see proof of right of entry for every sector on the ticket. The OP will have a visa to Australia, but if the reservation involves sectors like JFK or LHR, he will need to produce evidence of visas for these countries before the ticket can be issued. Without the internal "O2B" that accompanies flight reservations, agents cannot issue tickets from Pakistan.
> 
> Carrying bank cheques of substantial amounts is not usually a flag, because there is the underlying assumption that appropriate scrutiny was done by the issuer's bank. You only get get suspicion if you are carrying a ridiculous amount of _physical_ cash.
> 
> ...




Fabulous....mate!!!Keep going and going..............simply unstoppable!I like your tone and flow of ideas......just gliding...........

Regards,


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Fabulous....mate!!!Keep going and going..............simply unstoppable!I like your tone and flow of ideas......just gliding...........
> 
> Regards,


Pleasure to be of any help


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

twister292 said:


> Actually, it's not that simple. Pakistan has a lot of scrutiny for immigration/travel matters as well, and if a reservation SYD-JFK-SYD is made _from_ Pakistan, the agents cannot issue what's called an "O2B" (Ok-to-board) notice for the Pakistani authorities unless they see proof of right of entry for every sector on the ticket. The OP will have a visa to Australia, but if the reservation involves sectors like JFK or LHR, he will need to produce evidence of visas for these countries before the ticket can be issued. Without the internal "O2B" that accompanies flight reservations, agents cannot issue tickets from Pakistan.
> 
> Carrying bank cheques of substantial amounts is not usually a flag, because there is the underlying assumption that appropriate scrutiny was done by the issuer's bank. You only get get suspicion if you are carrying a ridiculous amount of _physical_ cash.



No visa is required when transiting in London or New York with ongoing travel to a country that requires no visa for Pakistani citizens. There are plenty of such countries in Africa, so O2B will be issued for such tickets.

Bank cheques in excess of $10,000 need to be declared. If they are not declared and discovered by customs then it is the same as getting caught carrying cash. Besides, the risk of getting caught with a $10,000 bank cheque or a single cash note for the same amount are equal. Just as the consequences.

My suggestion of airline tickets is one of the few ways to carry money across borders with a non-monetary instrument. Bank cheques, drafts, travellers cheques etc. are all monetary instruments and need to be declared. If declared in excess of $10,000 then there are good odds that this person will be added to the suspected money launderers list, escpecially when coming from a high risk country like Pakistan.

There are plenty of easy ways of transfering money to Australia with a simple money transfer being the easiest but since the OP asked about cash then I suggested the safest and proven way to do it unnoticeably.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnfromoz said:


> No visa is required when transiting in London or New York with ongoing travel to a country that requires no visa for Pakistani citizens. There are plenty of such countries in Africa, so O2B will be issued for such tickets.
> 
> Bank cheques in excess of $10,000 need to be declared. If they are not declared and discovered by customs then it is the same as getting caught carrying cash. Besides, the risk of getting caught with a $10,000 bank cheque or a single cash note for the same amount are equal. Just as the consequences.
> 
> ...


$10,000 and such amounts are loose change from a financial perspective...the RBA would hardly be bothered about investigating every 10k they come across.

I think you are too paranoid about carrying monetary instruments...only a large amount of hard cash gets you under suspicion quickly. A bank cheque is only drawn in a currency after the issuers' bank has paid the bank the cheque is drawn on (and has a legal obligation to do so). 

Pakistan has controls over outbound forex transactions, so electronic transactions (TTs) and bank cheques from pakistan are not considered howlers for flagging because they are not issued willy-nilly...one has to jump through a couple of hoops. On the other hand, hard cash is another matter altogether.

And being originally from the country, I know that in Pakistan, buying an air ticket for more than a million rupees (that 10,000 GBP fare for example) _will_ have the government's tax and anti-corruption authorities putting a flag on you.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

twister292 said:


> Pakistan has controls over outbound forex transactions, so electronic transactions (TTs) and bank cheques from pakistan are not considered howlers for flagging because they are not issued willy-nilly...one has to jump through a couple of hoops. On the other hand, hard cash is another matter altogether.
> 
> And being originally from the country, I know that in Pakistan, buying an air ticket for more than a million rupees (that 10,000 GBP fare for example) _will_ have the government's tax and anti-corruption authorities putting a flag on you.



You seem to be way too concerned about getting cash out of Pakistan while the OP is interested in bringing over $10,000 into Australia. He is not worried about getting the money out of his country. So, let´s not get sidetracked and try to stay on the original question.

Bank cheque is a monetary instrument and takes several weeks to clear. No Australian bank will clear funds immediately based on a Pakistani BC. So, apart from having to open a bank account, he cannot use his money for several weeks. In order to get a bank cheque he has to give his bank money in Pakistan which will have government's tax and anti-corruption authorities putting a flag on him if the amount is in excess of 1 million rupees.

I am not paranoid about carrying monetary instruments. I merely state what the law says about carrying cash and monetary instruments into Australia. If I follow these rules then I have nothing to worry about. If a person has something to hide then they get nervous and customs´ people are pretty good at picking out such individuals. I personally prefer to use loopholes in the law and be safe instead of risking it and being later sorry.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnfromoz said:


> Bank cheque is a monetary instrument and takes several weeks to clear. No Australian bank will clear funds immediately based on a Pakistani BC. So, apart from having to open a bank account, he cannot use his money for several weeks. In order to get a bank cheque he has to give his bank money in Pakistan which will have government's tax and anti-corruption authorities putting a flag on him if the amount is in excess of 1 million rupees.


Nopes. Bank Cheques are a common issue from Pakistan, because we have plenty of money going in and out daily through exports/imports. 

And it is entirely incorrect that bank cheques take "several weeks" to clear. A bank cheque drawn on an australian bank is processed like any other payment through RBA's RTGS/overnight clearance system. Bank cheques take 3 working days to clear provided the currency of issue is AUD, and the bank it is drawn on is registered in Australia and connected to the RBA's RTGS settlement system.



> I am not paranoid about carrying monetary instruments. I merely state what the law says about carrying cash and monetary instruments into Australia. If I follow these rules then I have nothing to worry about. If a person has something to hide then they get nervous and customs´ people are pretty good at picking out such individuals. I personally prefer to use loopholes in the law and be safe instead of risking it and being later sorry.


Perhaps you're not aware, that the authorities in pakistan will be much less concerned about a bank cheque being issued than an air ticket worth a million rupees. Forex controls in pakistan are stringent, but for monetary instruments issued through legal channels they wont be too concerned. 

It is always hard cash that sets their alarm bells off. And either way, you cannot take more than USD 3,000 in physical notes out of pakistan.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

twister292 said:


> Bank Cheques are a common issue from Pakistan, because we have plenty of money going in and out daily through exports/imports.


If bank cheques are common then he can get a BC and pay with it for his 1st class airline tickets, thus converting cash and a BC, both monetary instruments, into a non-monetary instrument. A win-win situation with no flags risen.




> And it is entirely incorrect that bank cheques take "several weeks" to clear. A bank cheque drawn on an australian bank is processed like any other payment through RBA's RTGS/overnight clearance system. Bank cheques take 3 working days to clear provided the currency of issue is AUD, and the bank it is drawn on is registered in Australia and connected to the RBA's RTGS settlement system.


I can´t be bothered arguing with you over this. Just google around a bit and you´ll find that I am not mistaken. Just last year a woman took Westpac to Banking Ombudsman as a British cheque that she deposited took 24 days to clear. She lost $3000 with currency exchange rate fluctuations and the Ombudsman found that bank hadn´t done anything wrong. 




> It is always hard cash that sets their alarm bells off. And either way, you cannot take more than USD 3,000 in physical notes out of pakistan.


Again, you are ignoring the OP, who had no problems with getting in excess of $10,000 out of whichever country he is coming from. So, let´s not address this irrelevant issue. He wanted to get in excess of $10,000 into Australia. Is this really something that is so hard to comprehend?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnfromoz said:


> I can´t be bothered arguing with you over this. Just google around a bit and you´ll find that I am not mistaken. Just last year a woman took Westpac to Banking Ombudsman as a British cheque that she deposited took 24 days to clear. She lost $3000 with currency exchange rate fluctuations and the Ombudsman found that bank hadn´t done anything wrong.


I have deposited cheques multiple times here, up to $40,000 in value. ALL of them have taken no more than 5 working days to clear, because they were all drawn on Australian banks, and denominated in AUD.

If the BC is denominated in a _foreign_ currency, the banks will take their time with clearing them.

If the BC is denominated in AUD and drawn on an Australian bank, the standard RTGS clearance time is 3 overnight processing batches, which is 3 working days.

The OP has proof of migration, and the authorities in Pakistan will issue him AUD easily, without flags of any sort.

You aren't aware of how things work in Pakistan. It's not as simple as walking to a travel agent and getting a ticket a full-fare ticket. The ministry of interior wont let the agent issue the ticket to begin with unless the OP can show rights of entry for _every_ port and sector on the ticket. And because most tickets are now issued from the discounted restricted fare buckets, any ticket that is forcibly drawn from the J, A, F, Y will either be outright refused by the airline, and even if issued, it will set alarm bells ringing in more than one department in the government.

And I have just asked my dad's friend who is a travel agent who has said that _"most tickets issued from Pakistan are only refundable at the station of issue. Pakistani authorities prohbit any use of air fares that can potentially circumvent the documentary requirements for outbound forex transactions. Refund for an unused fare with the station of issue as PK will only have refunds within Pakistan in PKR "._

I see no reason why a bank cheque or even travellers' cheques of A$10,000 will cause any flags with authorities. Most migrants have already made declarations of significant asset holdings as part of their migration apps anyway. 

I have multiple bankers in my immediate family, including a former director of State Bank of Pakistan. The understanding with BCs is simply that the issuing bank and hence the authorities in that country have done their due diligence and regulatory checks already.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

twister292 said:


> I have deposited cheques multiple times here, up to $40,000 in value. ALL of them have taken no more than 5 working days to clear, because they were all drawn on Australian banks, and denominated in AUD.



Hopefully you declared all these cheques on your tax return as it is considered income. That´s the thing with cheques that they leave a papertrail. Cash does not leave a papertrail. This is why many poeple prefer cash.




> You aren't aware of how things work in Pakistan.


I don´t know and don´t really care. OP asked a question about Australia and not Pakistan. You are assuming that he will bring his cash from Pakistan but you don´t know this for sure. You are just assuming. There is an Australian saying about assuming - if you assume then you make an ass out of you and me. 

Maybe he has his cash sitting in a safety deposit box in Singapore or Dubai? I don´t care and neither should you. It´s his business. If he wants to bring $10,000 or in excess of this to Australia, then good for him.





> And because most tickets are now issued from the discounted restricted fare buckets, any ticket that is forcibly drawn from the J, A, F, Y will either be outright refused by the airline, and even if issued, it will set alarm bells ringing in more than one department in the government.


Now you´re entering my territory.  I used to be a partner in a travel agency and still travel frequently on premium fares. Would you mind telling me under which codes, apart from F and A, can 1st class fares be sold in?  Business fares can be sold under 5 codes but are really sold under just 3. Fares from certain countries can only be issued as unrestricted full fares. Former Libya used to be one of them with full 1st fare to Oz costing about the same as deeply discounted economy from London.

Airfares, refunds and codes are controlled by airlines, not governments.




> Refund for an unused fare with the station of issue as PK will only have refunds within Pakistan in PKR ".


If an application for a refund is lodged in Australia then Australian laws apply, so full refund will be issued in Australia, especially when the fare is starting from and ending in Australia. No airline wants trouble with Australian government. There is just too much to lose.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnfromoz said:


> Hopefully you declared all these cheques on your tax return as it is considered income. That´s the thing with cheques that they leave a papertrail. Cash does not leave a papertrail. This is why many poeple prefer cash.


I am well aware of my tax obligations and what counts as income. I am an associate member of CPA Australia.




> Now you´re entering my territory.  I used to be a partner in a travel agency and still travel frequently on premium fares. Would you mind telling me under which codes, apart from F and A, can 1st class fares be sold in?


F, P, A and R. R is only used by SQ though.



> Business fares can be sold under 5 codes but are really sold under just 3. Fares from certain countries can only be issued as unrestricted full fares. Former Libya used to be one of them with full 1st fare to Oz costing about the same as deeply discounted economy from London.
> 
> Airfares, refunds and codes are controlled by airlines, not governments.


Airlines are not exempt from government legislation in the countries they operate in.




> If an application for a refund is lodged in Australia then Australian laws apply, so full refund will be issued in Australia, especially when the fare is starting from and ending in Australia. No airline wants trouble with Australian government. There is just too much to lose.


It is irrelevant if you lodge the refund request in Australia. According to the current regulations in place, any reservation made from within Pakistan is only issued a ticket if right of entry is produced for _all_ countries/sectors in the fare, _AND_ the forex regulations in pakistan do _not_ allow airlines to receive PKR and refund cancellations in a different country.

It's as simple as that. If the _reservation_ is made _from Pakistan_, refunds will only be made at the station of ticket issue. This is part of the foreign exchange controls and anti-money-laundering laws of Pakistan (an implicit implementation though).


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

twister292 said:


> I am well aware of my tax obligations and what counts as income. I am an associate member of CPA Australia.).


That´s not an excuse.




> F, P, A and R. R is only used by SQ though.).


Read from Wikipedia or a similar source but overall incorrect, on two points.




> Airlines are not exempt from government legislation in the countries they operate in.


True, to a certain extent. Airlines have a discretion of settling their claims. Now, would Australia, with its high dollar, be more lucrative to an airline than a Pakistani client?



> It is irrelevant if you lodge the refund request in Australia. According to the current regulations in place, any reservation made from within Pakistan is only issued a ticket if right of entry is produced for _all_ countries/sectors in the fare, _AND_ the forex regulations in pakistan do _not_ allow airlines to receive PKR and refund cancellations in a different country.).


Australia gives a hoot about Pakistani regulations. Australia is at war in Afghanistan. Pakistan is not exactly an ally. So, Australia adheres to the international rules, not the Pakistani, self-imposed, rules.



> It's as simple as that. If the _reservation_ is made _from Pakistan_, refunds will only be made at the station of ticket issue. This is part of the foreign exchange controls and anti-money-laundering laws of Pakistan (an implicit implementation though).


No, Australia is a western country and western, global, rules apply to it. Pakistan is not involved. So, good luck in Australia. Join the mob and feel free...


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

> That´s not an excuse.


Way to go for judging based on nothing. I have made good on all my tax obligations TYVM.


> No, Australia is a western country and western, global, rules apply to it. Pakistan is not involved. So, good luck in Australia. Join the mob and feel free...


Try booking a fare from pakistan and claiming from australia then. Clearly you are unaware of the procedures that apply to reservations made from pakistan, and you are just hell-bent on harping your agenda of airline tickets as a channel of money transfer.

I dont have anything to add to the topic after this....i've made my point more than once. LEGAL money, channeled through LEGAL means such as drafts or telegraphic transfers have NOTHING to be concerned about. Simple as that,


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

twister292 said:


> Try booking a fare from pakistan and claiming from australia then. Clearly you are unaware of the procedures that apply to reservations made from pakistan, and you are just hell-bent on harping your agenda of airline tickets as a channel of money transfer.


Like I´ve said before, I don´t know, nor do I care about the issues with Pakistan. The OP asked a question about Australia, which you seem to not comprehend, not about Pakistan.




> I dont have anything to add to the topic after this....i've made my point more than once. LEGAL money, channeled through LEGAL means such as drafts or telegraphic transfers have NOTHING to be concerned about. Simple as that,


And I have answered the OP´s question about getting cash into Australia, unlike you, who beats around the bush, talking about bank cheques, which are monetary instruments, equalling cash. I have no interest nor profit in channelling cash through airfares. I am just giving asked advice. 

Wishing you all the best in your life and selected careers. BTW, I have 3 university degrees, including Law, and an IT diploma and I am about 20 years senior to you, which adds to life experience.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think this discussion have gone far enough off topic and have descended into nothing more than a slanging match and both of you just trying to outsmart each other with your responses. If you wish to continue with this discussion, I would suggest that you both take it offline and use PM to continue your discussions or better still, just agree to disagree.

The original poster has already had his query answered.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> I think this discussion have gone far enough off topic and have descended into nothing more than a slanging match and both of you just trying to outsmart each other with your responses. If you wish to continue with this discussion, I would suggest that you both take it offline and use PM to continue your discussions or better still, just agree to disagree.
> 
> The original poster has already had his query answered.


Hi,

Thanks every one for sharing their valuable views, In mean while opening the bank A/c in advance and TT the amount from homeland sounds safe and fast, specially I am from HR.

But I am very much curious to know how will I get the confirmation that amount has been submitted in my account, as up to my knowledge I would not be issued any internet banking until my arrival in Australia, is their any way out to get the acknowledgement/confirmation of amount in A/c? and which Australian bank provide this service.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

I opened a NAB account in the UK. They then emailed me to say I should contact Mr X when I got to Australia to set an appointment to collect my cards, show my I'd etc.

I emailed Mr X making an appointment and told him I had made a transfer and asked if he could notify me when it arrived. He did sending a screenshot of my account statement, easy peasy


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

_shel said:


> I opened a NAB account in the UK. They then emailed me to say I should contact Mr X when I got to Australia to set an appointment to collect my cards, show my I'd etc.
> 
> I emailed Mr X making an appointment and told him I had made a transfer and asked if he could notify me when it arrived. He did sending a screenshot of my account statement, easy peasy


That's great, how many days or time he took to send you the screenshot after your email.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Maybe 2, which was fine given time differences from the UK.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

_shel said:


> I opened a NAB account in the UK. They then emailed me to say I should contact Mr X when I got to Australia to set an appointment to collect my cards, show my I'd etc.
> 
> I emailed Mr X making an appointment and told him I had made a transfer and asked if he could notify me when it arrived. He did sending a screenshot of my account statement, easy peasy


Simple but powerful..isn't it? Customer delight !!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

_shel said:


> I opened a NAB account in the UK. They then emailed me to say I should contact Mr X when I got to Australia to set an appointment to collect my cards, show my I'd etc.
> 
> I emailed Mr X making an appointment and told him I had made a transfer and asked if he could notify me when it arrived. He did sending a screenshot of my account statement, easy peasy


NAB customer service is one of the best even i have experienced so far...

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I just want to confirm that carrying more than 10,000$ without declaration is considered illegal, Is this a per person limit or me and my wife can collectively bring 10K. Thanks for your responses in advance.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

I would just declare whatever I bring. It is not like they will tax you. They just need to ensure no money laundering is happening.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

naoto said:


> I would just declare whatever I bring. It is not like they will tax you. They just need to ensure no money laundering is happening.


I would just like to make it confirmed that can I take up to AU$10,000 per person travelling without having to declare it. Otherwise, as you said, their is no harm I can take more than this providing it's declared.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it is 10k USD, atleast in India it is that much for two people,comes to little less than 10k if you convert to AUD.
Just transfer the money to an AU a/c. Why do you want to carry so much around?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Almost all banks, in India at least, have started issuing Forex Cards these days... Best would be going to a nearest HDFC, ICICI, SBI, IDBI branch along with the copy of visa and ticket and they would be happy to issue a card... That card can be used as a normal Visa card... 

I am not sure if we can tranfer money on that card to an Aussie bank account... Need to call a bank and check if this is possible. If it is then I think this is a safe route...

Safest would be I reckon transfering amount directly to an Aussie bank account... Westpac and NAB I have heard are good...


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

jovi said:


> I would just like to make it confirmed that can I take up to AU$10,000 per person travelling without having to declare it. Otherwise, as you said, their is no harm I can take more than this providing it's declared.


Yes, it is upto $10,000 per person when entering Australia.


----------

